# finishing a larger amount of wine stoppers



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I didn't get any answers or opinions in the finishing section so I'll come here with it:

So I officially sealed the deal to make 100 wine stoppers... good thing I have over a year to complete them. 

But I'm wondering the best way to finish this many. I don't want to do it on the lathe because I'm going to be branding them with a custom wood burning stamp. So I would then have to turn it on the lathe, remove it, brand it, and put it back on the lathe for finishing.... What I would rather do is turn a bunch, brand the lot, then finish the lot, maybe with a spray lacquer. 

Does that sound like the best method?

I was thinking about going to HF and getting a spray gun as I figure I would break even buying a spray guy as opposed to several rattle cans... and then I would get a new tool out of it too...


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats on the order.

Not knowing anything about brand stamps, could you not do the brand while on the lathe? Do you have a set shape for all these. Reason I ask is if you have a bunch of very narrow cuts could you get a good coat of spray in those areas? I have a hard enough time finishing the darn things on the lathe.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't envy you one bit. I did 85 stoppers for my sister-in-law's wedding back in Feb on short notice. I cut all the blanks at once and averaged 30 min to turn and finish each stopper on the lathe. 

My finish is 2-3 coats of lacquer followed by 2-3 coats of friction polish. The friction polish put the shiny on them, but they looked nice with just the lacquer. I suppose if you're spraying them with lacquer, you could build the finish a bit more than turning it on. I might even be temped to just dip them in lacquer. I made some throw tops for a friend for Christmas, and made matching buttons for the end of the string. I played around with dipping those in lacquer since they were pretty small. They came out really shiny and had a much thicker layer on them than I get when I turn lacquer on something. 

The hardest part of that job was coming up with 85 unique stoppers, though. Don't envy you a bit!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I always use spray laquer on my winestoppers and I think I would lean toward your thoughts on maybe using a spray gun so you could spray several at a time. 

Congrats on such a big order and remember your 1 yr deadline will be here before ya know it!:laughing:

John


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I recommend this spray gun from HF. It's only $20 so you won't feel bad about tossing it when it breaks. I've gone through about 4 of em in the past 9 years. Do a search on item number 43760


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I'm not gonig to have 100 unique styles, I need to at least have a flat part on the top for stamp to brand.

I might look at the dipping method as well as the spraying method.

Also, would a siphon or a gravity spray gun be the best for spraying?


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried the HF gravity feed guns and prefer the one I mentioned above.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=43760


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

You might consider dipping them in spar urethane. It is a heck of a lot more durable than laquer and it builds a nice thick coat in one dip. I use this method on duck calls all the time and have had great results. Cut it to a 60/40 ratio of spar to mineral spirits. Takes longer to dry but that's indicative of a stronger finish.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> You might consider dipping them in spar urethane. It is a heck of a lot more durable than laquer and it builds a nice thick coat in one dip. I use this method on duck calls all the time and have had great results. Cut it to a 60/40 ratio of spar to mineral spirits. Takes longer to dry but that's indicative of a stronger finish.


 
You might consider adding a few drops of Japan Drier to speed the drying and reduce drips and/or runs. 
Don’t use friction polish because it contains shellac and alcohol. This is easily attacked by the alcohol in the wine. Another approach would be to soak in teak oil finish for 24 hours than dry 24 more hours and polish on the beall system. This is how I finish my duck calls!


----------



## Charlie Sandall (May 12, 2010)

Min Wax wipeon poly, works great.

Charlie :thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Call Nick Cook. He turns a wine stopper in about 3 minutes finish and all. He has sold thousands. www.nickcookwoodturner.com By the way he also sells corks, cocobolo blanks and dowels for the wine stoppers. Great guy and I'm sure he will answer your questions.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

john lucas said:


> Call Nick Cook. He turns a wine stopper in about 3 minutes finish and all. He has sold thousands. www.nickcookwoodturner.com By the way he also sells corks, cocobolo blanks and dowels for the wine stoppers. Great guy and I'm sure he will answer your questions.


He must be good... it takes me longer then that just to mount and unmount the wood!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Derek I went to visit Nick one time and I got there about 10 AM. He had an order for 50 and was almost done when I got there.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I sent him an email, we'll see what he says.


----------

